# Any opninions on the projected Component lineup



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking for any insight on the component line before pulling the trigger. Looks good to me. What do you think?
Thanks

Epson 6010
SI BlackDiamond 100" Zero Edge
ONKYO 5009
Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray
Atlantic Technology 4400 7.1 system


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like a pretty nice system to me. Only comment I have is that for the price of the Onkyo BD-SP809 "I" would rather invest in an OPPO BDP-93.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a question.. For a room that is 11'wide	X 25'long would the 4400 series Atlantic Tec be sufficient with 5.25" drivers for left right and center, or should I upgrade one series for the 6.5"?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would get one that would accommodate 6.5's. And though I mentioned this before, I would again recommend the 93 over the Onkyo BDP even though the OPPO is not THX Certified. In another Post, I tried to explain that even at the pinnacle of High end Audio, hardly any of it is THX Certified.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

What prices are you finding for the Epson? If its $3k+ I would take a JVC Dila over _any_ LCD, any day.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

TypeA said:


> What prices are you finding for the Epson? If its $3k+ I would take a JVC Dila over any LCD, any day.


I believe its 3400. I will look at the jvc. I also decided to go with Klipsch over Atlantic Tech.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more about the JVC DILA or the Sony equivalent SXRD Projector. I personally have more experience and prefer the SXRD Front Projector, but both are quite similar and I believe both to be superior to DLP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

